# Sainsbury's 'The Delicious Collection' - any good?



## Catowner83 (Aug 2, 2013)

Me again!

I was checking out the cat food aisle tonight and came across this range. To my untrained eye it looks ok - if I post the nutritional info will someone with superior knowledge to me let me know how you rate it?

'The Delicious Collection - Salmon mousse pot, 85g'
Salmon 26%, Beef 26%, Chicken 26%, Minerals, Derivatives of Vegetable Origin, Various Sugars, Salmon Oil and Sunflower Oil.

Nutrition
Per 100g 
Protein	12.4%	
Oils and Fat 8.2%	
Fibre 0.1%	
Ash 3.2%	
Moisture	74.0%

Thoughts?


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

Catowner83 said:


> Me again!
> 
> I was checking out the cat food aisle tonight and came across this range. To my untrained eye it looks ok - if I post the nutritional info will someone with superior knowledge to me let me know how you rate it?
> 
> ...


I dunno but you need to ask yourself what, for example, does Salmon 26% actually mean or any of the other proteins. Also what might Derivatives of Vegetable Origin mean or Various Sugars?

Just my immediate thoughts.
Kath


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

'Derivatives of vegetable origin'? Cereal filler??
'Various sugars'... WHY???

I would avoid.


----------



## Catowner83 (Aug 2, 2013)

I too wondered about the sugars!

On their website it says:
All dishes exclude common allergens such as soya, wheat and dairy
Cat Mousse and Dog Pate meals are packed with 60% pure meat
Every dish is 100% gluten free with no added colours, flavours or preservatives


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

At least it has a high meat content, which is something at least. Is it complete?


----------



## Catowner83 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes it is complete


----------



## Rebelneck (Jul 13, 2013)

It really is very confusing trying to feed cats the "right thing" isn't it?

Years ago with a cat I had I fed him wiskas, brekkies, Stilton cheese and anything else that took his fancy. Oh yes and milk

Not now tho with my little catcats.


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

I bought arthur a pot of this to try - he loved it and gobbled it straight down. I then bought the multipack - little swine won't even look at it!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've come to the conclusion that the only thing you can do is either make it yourself or feed a plethora of different brands and flavours in order to give them the best chance possible at a truly nutritionally complete diet.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I have given up with my lot, even the kittens are being picky... 

Sure the little buggers take it in turns to go off things

I tend to stay away from low meat content wet foods .. I aim for 70% meat 

DD is on nurture menu ... He is looking super 

Girls 80% raw 20% wet and RC dry


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

Rebelneck said:


> It really is very confusing trying to feed cats the "right thing" isn't it?
> 
> Years ago with a cat I had I fed him wiskas, brekkies, Stilton cheese and anything else that took his fancy. Oh yes and milk
> 
> Not now tho with my little catcats.


And now they're considered *senior* at 8 years old! 
So-called Pet Foods are supposed to be better than what they used to eat from the butchers and table scraps but its so very contradictory. ... So many sick animals ... makes me wonder just what's going on :crazy: :crazy:  :crazy: 
Kath


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Just came across this food on "my supermarket" ...

There are two special pouches:
Sainsbury's Delicious Collection Medallions Red Mullet Sole;
Sainsbury's Delicious Collection Medallions Venison & Goose.

They are *35g* and cost *£1.05*
That's £3.00 per 100g or £30 for 1kg :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:
It must be the most expensive food ever?!?!

Can't seem to find any info about it, I'm very interested if it's made with gold or something :skep:

EDIT:
Ignore me, don't think this is actually a wet food like the other pouches, probably treats of some sort ...

"Composition:Meat and Animal Derivatives( 85% meat, 14% Venison in the red medallion, 14% Goose in the yellow medallion), Various Sugars, Derivatives of Vegetable Origin, MineralsAdditives Antioxidants. Preservatives.

Description:
A complementary Pet Food for Cats

Dietary Information:
Contains fish, wheat gluten, oat gluten & sulphites"


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Venison and goose are expensive meats - there is probably a piece of each the size of a penny in there


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Venison and goose are expensive meats - there is probably a piece of each the size of a penny in there


Knowing now it's treats, not wet food the price isn't that shocking ...
Thrive treats are double this when you think about it.
However Thrive are 100% chicken, duck, shrimp etc
The list of ingredients of those treats does not make me want to buy them :frown2:


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Catowner83 said:


> 'The Delicious Collection - Salmon mousse pot, 85g'
> Salmon 26%, Beef 26%, Chicken 26%, Minerals, Derivatives of Vegetable Origin, Various Sugars, Salmon Oil and Sunflower Oil.
> 
> Nutrition
> ...


Being number dyslexic (I'm sure there must be an actual term for that) and very rubbish at understanding labeling on pet foods, someone please put me out of my misery. The salmon, beef and chicken proteins element of this food appear to be very high in relation to their content, at 26% each, per 85g pouch (or whatever it is) of food. So why is the overall protein stated at 12.4% ?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Knowing now it's treats, not wet food the price isn't that shocking ...
> Thrive treats are double this when you think about it.
> However Thrive are 100% chicken, duck, shrimp etc
> The list of ingredients of those treats does not make me want to buy them :frown2:


I got given a pack of these, well not me - they were for Yoshi and the tonks... I have to admit I didn't look at the ingredients but just let them have a few. Practically had my arm ripped off by all three of them in their eagerness to eat them!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Psygon said:


> I got given a pack of these, well not me - they were for Yoshi and the tonks... I have to admit I didn't look at the ingredients but just let them have a few. Practically had my arm ripped off by all three of them in their eagerness to eat them!


Can't say it surprises me 
Don't we all love junk, unhealthy snacks sometimes :cornut:


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

gskinner123 said:


> Being number dyslexic (I'm sure there must be an actual term for that) and very rubbish at understanding labeling on pet foods, someone please put me out of my misery. The salmon, beef and chicken proteins element of this food appear to be very high in relation to their content, at 26% each, per 85g pouch (or whatever it is) of food. So why is the overall protein stated at 12.4% ?


Seems about right (mathematically, not morally). A mix of cooked salmon/beef/chicken bits would have, say, 25% protein as fed. The food claims to be 3/4 meat so let's say that's about 18% protein. However, said mix would be about 60% water but this pouch is 74% so for every 100g of real meat they add about 14g of 'broth' so it's not 3/4 real meat but more like 60%. 60% of 25% will get you to 15% protein. Then account for the sugars, veggies and added oils and it'll not be far off.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Satori said:


> Seems about right (mathematically, not morally). A mix of cooked salmon/beef/chicken bits would have, say, 25% protein as fed. The food claims to be 3/4 meat so let's say that's about 18% protein. However, said mix would be about 60% water but this pouch is 74% so for every 100g of real meat they add about 14g of 'broth' so it's not 3/4 real meat but more like 60%. 60% of 25% will get you to 15% protein. Then account for the sugars, veggies and added oils and it'll not be far off.


:thumbup:

I soo wish I could understand what you're saying :skep:

:lol: :cornut: :lol: :cornut:


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

I would put the tin back on the shelf immediately at the words "various sugars" and not bother reading the rest.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> Being number dyslexic (I'm sure there must be an actual term for that) and very rubbish at understanding labeling on pet foods, someone please put me out of my misery. The salmon, beef and chicken proteins element of this food appear to be very high in relation to their content, at 26% each, per 85g pouch (or whatever it is) of food. So why is the overall protein stated at 12.4% ?


I think the term is something like Dyscalculia. When it comes to Countdown on TV with the numbers round I literally look away as I feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

I'm feeding Oleg some pouches from the Sainsbury's Delicious Collection in the evening at the mo, considering he went off Nature's Menu, while I'm looking for something better...
The mousses I'm not too sure, the pouches seem ok-ish, 50 percent meat, smells and looks alright. 

It's not ideal but it keeps him fed for now (with a bit of what he will have from Nature's Menu and Lily's Kitchen + various varied "treats").


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Having tried all the best foods, bits of raw and no dry, no grain etc. I have given up because I need them to eat, and to do that I have to give them what they will eat.

I have a selection of various foods, some good some 'bad' with and without things I would prefer them not to have, sometimes I think there has been a breakthough when they eat something I want them to eat, but then they refuse it.

When it comes down to it, they were adult cats when I got them, and they know what they like, and it isn't what I would choose for them. Bob is an old boy and I want him to enjoy his life, Maisie is a pain to feed and drops weight fast so I feed her what she likes and as much as I can get into her.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

maisiecat said:


> Having tried all the best foods, bits of raw and no dry, no grain etc. I have given up because I need them to eat, and to do that I have to give them what they will eat.
> 
> I have a selection of various foods, some good some 'bad' with and without things I would prefer them not to have, sometimes I think there has been a breakthough when they eat something I want them to eat, but then they refuse it.
> 
> When it comes down to it, they were adult cats when I got them, and they know what they like, and it isn't what I would choose for them. Bob is an old boy and I want him to enjoy his life, Maisie is a pain to feed and drops weight fast so I feed her what she likes and as much as I can get into her.


Are you feeding Bob and Maisie the Delicious C. too?

Somebody mentioned it on this forum I think, so I looked into it and I mean it's grain-free with decent amounts of meat (I'd agree still not enough), smells and looks alright, not too expensive but then not suspiciously cheap either.

I'm looking for something with higher meat content but am a bit indecisive so meantime that's the deal.

I tried Hi Life Tempt me! but then realized in the ingredients it was very low in meat (20 percent), the Indulge me! on the other hand is complementary...
I don't want to get stuff made in Australia, Germany or the US, cause I'm into the local shopping thing. 
My cat doesn't eat any traces of veggies whatsoever, even a tiny bit of carrot or pumpkin so not going into anything with such.

I've got my eye on a couple of brands to try...

Meanwhile, I'm quite happy with the Delicous Collection for now.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Not feeding it yet, but only because I didn't know about it 

Bob is still on Whiskas - always has been a Whiskas cat for some reason, in spite of my attempts to get him off it - a bit of Gourmet mousse, fresh fish and sometimes a can of Encore chicken if he is poorly, or some fresh. Supplemented by a good blob of Tubi cat mixed in water to keep things moving.

Maisie has decided to be a Felix cat, but also likes the Gourmet mousse and the salmon pate and a bit of fresh chicken.

Last time I was in Sainsburys I was grabbing the last of the Felix meaty loaf for her Highness as it is hard to find so didn't see much else.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

maisiecat said:


> Not feeding it yet, but only because I didn't know about it
> 
> Bob is still on Whiskas - always has been a Whiskas cat for some reason, in spite of my attempts to get him off it - a bit of Gourmet mousse, fresh fish and sometimes a can of Encore chicken if he is poorly, or some fresh. Supplemented by a good blob of Tubi cat mixed in water to keep things moving.
> 
> ...


I don't know if you can find them in all of the Sainsbury's, but in all cases I suppose there's the option of ordering if you're interested.

Mine started off with Whiskas and Felix (indifferently), he must have been on one of them when I got him and I kept him on this for a few more weeks, not having a clue about pet food, and then I transitioned him to Nature's Menu, he was happy on it for a few months (3?) and then he stopped eating 2 of the flavours. He still eats the fish ones.

I think Whiskas and Felix smell really fishy so I didn't want Oleg to be on them but I guess if that's what a cat eats and it doesn't want anything else then tricky.

So, looking for another healthy option. Hunting!

Good luck with your kitties.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Ely01 said:


> I tried Hi Life Tempt me! but then realized in the ingredients it was very low in meat (20 percent)


I would be surprised if that were correct. Which sku specifically was that?


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Satori said:


> I would be surprised if that were correct. Which sku specifically was that?


Poultry presentation in gravy.
Oh actually I now remember checking other ones from the Tempt me! And their meat content was much better, sorry I forgot about that. Mmh I can t remember what was my issue, perhaps the find about the ingredient of the poultry presentation ones?


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Ely01 said:


> .
> 
> I don't want to get stuff made in Australia, Germany or the US, cause I'm into the local shopping thing.


I totally agree with supporting local businesses or British made products but sometimes products one may *need* (not necessarily want) is not available. Plus, I am not sure if for e.g.Whiskas, or any of the other common brands are British companies or even made in Uk.

There is however, a small UK family business that is importing good quality(much better than is available in supermarkets or locally0 cat food that is not available in supermarkets etc. So, in a way that is supporting a UK business.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Ely01 said:


> I don't want to get stuff made in Australia, Germany or the US, cause I'm into the local shopping thing.


I agree with peecee. Whiskas, Felix and the like are owned by grotesque multi-nationals, so not really UK companies and certainly not made in the UK. Butchers may be the only supermarket food which is UK owned and manufactured. Most mainstream foods are made in Thailand I believe.

Buying German-made brands from a small-scale independent UK importer (Happy Kitty Co) may be via online but it feels like supporting local business to me too. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

peecee said:


> I totally agree with supporting local businesses or British made products but sometimes products one may *need* (not necessarily want) is not available. Plus, I am not sure if for e.g.Whiskas, or any of the other common brands are British companies or even made in Uk.
> 
> There is however, a small UK family business that is importing good quality(much better than is available in supermarkets or locally0 cat food that is not available in supermarkets etc. So, in a way that is supporting a UK business.


Agreed about the first point, and on that matter the chicken in the Sainsbury's Delicious Collection is from Thailand...he he.

I think the small UK family you mention is the one CocoTrio mentions just below?
The Happy Kitty Company? 
I'm actually considering trying a couple of their products.

It's all just that when I was looking at all the 'healthy' options, I noticed quite a few Australian or American brands and I thought there was no need for me in the UK to look that far if there is an adequate UK or European product. Part of the selection process.

My view is not of supporting one economy rather than another (although...), it's more the environment/transport/ethics of the company producing the food I'm sensitive to. 
Not that a large international company can't be a good company, it can!


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

CoCoTrio said:


> Buying German-made brands from a small-scale independent UK importer (Happy Kitty Co) may be via online but it feels like supporting local business to me too. :thumbup1:


Happy Kitty, Grau, etc!

I would order something by a German company, if it's got a good philosophy and I can buy in bulk.

I need to find the right brand or couple of brands before going wild tho! 
Or I'll need to rent a warehouse for leftovers


----------



## Easycampers (Jan 16, 2015)

I just picked up a couple of packs today (chicken - fish) to try on our boys as a back up that my daughter can get easily if she runs out when we are away on long holidays. both of them loved the chicken, which is unusual for such a fussy pair!

considering the rubbish most cats have to eat I cant see occasionally that it can be that bad?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

If you go for the pouches, they are much better, NO sugars. Not keen on tapioca but as one of mine is so fussy, not much choice

_Chicken Breast (45%), Duck (5%), Sunflower Oil, Minerals, Tapioca Starch_


----------



## Easycampers (Jan 16, 2015)

Charity said:


> If you go for the pouches, they are much better, NO sugars. Not keen on tapioca but as one of mine is so fussy, not much choice
> 
> _Chicken Breast (45%), Duck (5%), Sunflower Oil, Minerals, Tapioca Starch_


yes i bought the pouches...its only as a back up if daughter runs out of swedish stuff....Or if they go off it which they do occasionally!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

My two love them, they have it mixed in with butchers classic tins.
Though I don't feed the tuna one just chicken or chicken and duck.


----------



## Easycampers (Jan 16, 2015)

the butchers has not gone down well with one of my boys at all! ironically the fussy on seems to like the two cans i have opened out of trial pack.a nd te one that normally eats anything dont wanna know....they are infuriating


----------

